# Disability Claim While Using Medical Marijuana?



## 67westy (Aug 6, 2010)

Has anyone been turned down on a social security disability claim because of weed?Its legal in my state.


----------



## 67westy (Aug 8, 2010)

Come on , is there nobody that is on perm. disability here?


----------

